# Schlauchwaage???



## Karana (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich verläßliche Werte mit Hilfe einer Schlauchwaage erhalte? Ausgangspunkt ist der Abfluß des "alten Teiches". Ich hätte so gern gleich hohe Ufer, ohne zu pfuschen.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchwaage???*

hallo Karana,
ganz Herr der Schlauchwaage bin ich auch noch nicht geworden...
aber ich habe die mir selber gebaut.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...&postcount=100

Nicht so genau wie eine Echte, aber man kann ganz gut die Höhen markieren, und kontrollieren.

Man muss primär darauf achten, dass man sich nicht das eingemessene Wasser raus befördert, nirgendwo auf dem Schlauch steht und ruhe bewahren beim Messen... dauert ein paar Sekunden, bis das Messergebnis feststeht.
Bei der Profiwaage muss man auf so einen Schnickschnack wie Wasser verschütten sicher nicht achten

Könnte ein Mod das vielleicht in ein passenderes Forum verschieben? Im Tesforum passt es nicht ganz


----------



## Karana (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchwaage???*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Scheinbar ist meine Waage sogar richtig gebastelt  Wirkt es sich auf das Meßergebnis aus, wenn der restliche Schlauch in Schlangenlinien auf dem Teichgrund liegt? Ich kriege einfach keine ordentliche Werte?!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchwaage???*

Hallo Karana,
der Schlauch sollte estmal keine Knickstellen haben und, wie schon geschrieben, nirgendwo eine Belastung haben... das verfälscht alles.

Ich habe einen 10m Schlauch, der lag dann auch am Boden in schlangenlinien... das macht nix aus.

Auf Skala kommt es auch an ... habe mit Permanent Filzstift (z.B. CD-Beschriftungsstift oder Edding) einen Punkt auf beiden Schlauchenden markiert. Einfach Schauchenden auf gleicher Höhe halten und nach einfüllen von Wasser dann die Skala machen
Davon ausgehend habe ich dann in ca. 1cm Abstand weitere Striche gemacht.

Festklemmen eines Endes (falls kein Helfer zur Hand ist) solltest du natürlich oberhalb der Skala, sonst verfälscht du das Ergebnis.

Wenn man nun die Waage so lange bewegt, bis beide 'NULL' Punkte gleich sind...also in der Waage... dann kannst du nachgucken bzw. messen was aus dem Ruder läuft.

Die Selbstbauwaage hat halt, wie oben schon geschrieben, das Risiko, dass man mal Wasser verschüttet .

Hoffe das hilft Dir ein wenig.


----------



## Galaxis (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchwaage???*

Hallo Karana,

nehme einen etwas stabilen Schlauch, so halb Zoll, der nicht so leicht knickt, 3 m länger als der Teichdurchmesser. Stecke an den Schlauchenden etwa 30 - 50 cm lange transparente PVC Schläuche drauf, muss dicht sein. Nun den Schlauch luftblasenfrei füllen, an Wasserleitung anschließen, andrücken, das andere Ende in einen Eimer, Wasser marsch, wenn Eimer halb voll (Ende Schlauch muss im Wasser sein) Schlauchenden abknicken oder Stöpsel (Korken) rein.

Nun je Messpunkt einen Stab einschlagen, so 1,5 m Länge, Schlauch an den Stäben ganz oben befestigen, Schlauch sollte zu den Stäben hin steigen, also durchhängen damit eventuelle Blasen entweichen können. Stöpsel enfernen. Nun kannst du, unter Zuhilfenahme einer Wasserwaage die Uferhöhe zu dem Wasserstand im Schlauch messen. Eventuell mehrere Pflöcke setzen, Wasserstand der Schlauchwaage daran markieren,  von dort aus kannst du deine Uferhöhe mittels Wasserwage oder direkt vermessen.

Gruß Josef


----------



## Nikolai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlauchwaage???*

Hallo Karana,

wie von Josef beschrieben, mußt du Lufteinschlüsse vermeiden. Diese würden deine Meßergebnisse verfälschen. Wenn du einen Schlauch, der in Schlaufen am Boden liegt, mit Wasser befüllst, lassen sich Luftblasen nicht vermeiden. Besser du schließt den Schlauch an eine Wasserleitung an und drückst die Luft mit ordentlich viel Wasser heraus. Aber auch dann kann es noch Probleme geben. Wenn sich das Wasser in der Sonne erwärmt, scheidet es darin gelöste Gase ab, die wiederum Luftblasen bilden. Dazu öfter einmal den Schlauch über die gesamte Länge strecken und tief durchhängen lassen, damit die Luft am Ende entweicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------

